# Cabela's Gobbler Lounger



## gobblergitter (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't know if any of you guys have tried one of these yet, but they are the real deal. I was hesitant about getting one because I thought I would be too big for it. I'm about 6' 3" and 280 lbs. But after getting one for my son and sitting in it, it has plenty of room. It's basically a "bag chair" with short legs. It's angled back perfectly to allow you to sit as long as you need with your gun on your knee at just the right height. I will have one strung over my shoulder on every turkey hunt from now on. At $20, it is well worth it. I paid that much for one of those little stools with the webbing seat. You don't even need a tree for the Lounger. Definitely makes my turkey hunting more enjoyable.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 16, 2007)

I bought one before the season started.  It has made me sit in an area longer because it's some comfortable.  I wear my vest while sitting in it and I could easily go to sleep.  I don't leave home without it.

Darrell


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the heads-up guys. Just what I've been looking for.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 17, 2007)

Here is a link.

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0036277517165a&type=product&cmCat=search&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&QueryText=lounger&N=4887&Ntk=Products&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=lounger&noImage=0

Darrell


----------



## gadeerwoman (Apr 17, 2007)

Almost ordered one back before season opened. A bad back makes sitting for long periods particularly in a 'turkey ready' position with my knees raised just kills me after 15-20 minutes. Guess I may have to see about getting one of these before next season.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 18, 2007)

Place your order now, they're on back order for 12 weeks +/-. 

Hint to other vendors, build it and they will come.


----------



## Brad (Apr 18, 2007)

That is the best turkey chair made. My lease is 90% sand pines that are as big around as your arm maybe and with limbs all the way to the ground. You just cant find a good tree to set up against. with this chair you can set up anywhere, couple that with the Hunter Specialties gun bipod and you can sit all day with your gun ready hands free very comfortable.


----------



## Nitro (Apr 23, 2007)

We used the chairs on our out of state trips in the West...... They are excellent pieces of gear. 

Although on back order, many of the stores have them in stock. 

Go to the Cabela's store list online and check with individual stores. They can ship to you.


----------



## Jeb (May 13, 2007)

Just found this post, everything I've read is here is so true!
I've had a Gobbler Lounger for almost a year now and its by far the best hunting chair I've ever had, hands down ! You can sit for hours in these chairs............. be careful though the z-monster will show up at times.............lol
                      Jeb


----------

